# Thai recipes using ****** Lime



## emmysgarden (May 31, 2006)

Do you have a favorite recipe using ****** Lime?

Edited to prevent commercial promotion and spam.


----------



## brueggjr (May 31, 2006)

Tom kha kai soup. It's fantastic stuff.


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i would make a salad out of rice noodles (vermicelli), plenty of mint and chinese parsley, some sliced cucumbers, peppers and some celery, squid and prawns. the dressing is just simply fish sauce, your limes, and some sugar. very simple but delicous. oh and plenty of chopped garlic and chilli depending on how spicy you like it


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Try the Tom Yam soup.

I have a recipe at my website below.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

tom yum, larb


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Tom Yum, i think uses the leave,
Thai Fish cutlets too is good..
Thai Laksa (noodle soup)


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, for tom yam, you can use the lime leaves. The juice can also be added in for a more fragrant smell


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2006)

You also use ****** lime leaves in red chicken curry. Click this link for a recipe,

http://agreatchef.com/thai-red-chicken-curry.html

Pretty tasty indeed...


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Thai Dom Yum soup is a western favorite
4 cups water
1 stalk of lemon grass (cut into 4" long pieces and bruised slightly to release flavor) 
3-4 ****** lime leaves (torn into small 1/2"pieces)
1 package of white button mushrooms (sliced in half)
3-4 whole Thai chili peppers or sarranno chili peppers 
1/2 cup of celantro leaves
1 1/2 lbs peeled shrimp (fresh or frozen. Thaw them first if frozen. Devein them if fresh) 
2 large limes
2 tablespoons of "nam prik pow" or chili paste in soya bean oil
Boil water in a deep pot Add cut lemon grass , ****** lime leaves , sliced mushrooms and Thai or sarrano chili peppers Add shrimp When shrimp turns pink turn off heat 
Season with fish sauce (to suit your taste) 
Add nam prik pow or chili paste in soya bean oil
squeeze in 2 large limes
add ½ cup of cilantro leaves
remove lemon grass stalks and ****** lime leaves (they are too tough to eat serve hot

I have a video you can watch on my website of how Tom Yum is cooked but I cannot post it at this time. Maybe later


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's the video on how to make Tom Yum Soup

http://www.thaifoodtonight.com/thaif...pes-TomYum.htm


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Great website. Thanks!!!


----------

